# ATI x700 pro



## mshen10 (Jun 19, 2005)

I just recently bought a ATI x700 pro APG 256MB card. I was wondering if there was anyway i can make it run better. Cause when i play games like DOD, my FPS would be from 100 and then just drop to 20 and just stays there. the numbers are pretty unstable. Is there anyway to fix this?


----------



## djbbenn (Jun 19, 2005)

For better performance you can always overclock...You could flash it to the XT but theres no unlocking of pipes so its easier to just overclock and theres no worry of a messed up flash. If you do overclock, make sure you have good airflow and cooling in your case. As for the dropping in fps, don't really know. Do you have the latest drivers installed? And what are the specs of your system?

-Dan


----------



## mshen10 (Jun 19, 2005)

Pentium 4 CPU 3.00GHz, 1.00 GB of RAM. As far as I know, I am using the lastest drivers. What would be the average core and memory numbers for a better performance?


----------



## djbbenn (Jun 19, 2005)

Well there is no average. You can use Atitool to overclock, use find max core/mem and let it run for a while untill it stops. Once you hit your max overclock, turn it down a bit, like 5Mhz and scan for artifacts for at least 15min. If you have no artifacts after at least 15 min, turn up the core a bit more if you want. Once your happy with your overclock and your temps aren't to bad, save it as a profile and go to settings/startup and check all three boxes and in the first pull down menu put he name of your profile and in the second put  startmenu (all users). So now when you start your computer it will overclock your card. Next, sit back and enjoy your extra performance. That will give your better perfomance in your video card. Just watch your temps though. And don't compair it to others overclock cause not all cards will do the same. Its weird about the dropping fps though, it could be heat. Does it do it after a while of playing? 

-Dan


----------



## mshen10 (Jun 20, 2005)

Im not really sure. I guess it could be the heat. Any ideas on how to cool down my card?  
ATI tool isn't giving me a temp bar. So i have no idea if it's heating up or not.


----------



## Snipe0876 (Jun 20, 2005)

turn ur vertical sync off anti anitialising off not applictaion controlled put it off this will give u far better performance its all located in display properties mess with them they make a big difference.


----------



## mshen10 (Jun 20, 2005)

all right, thanks snipe. I'll give it a try. Do u have any ideas on how i can cool my video card?  Another thing, should Catalyst contor and ati tool be running at the same time?


----------



## Snipe0876 (Jun 20, 2005)

mshen10 said:
			
		

> all right, thanks snipe. I'll give it a try. Do u have any ideas on how i can cool my video card?  Another thing, should Catalyst contor and ati tool be running at the same time?



hmm cool it down unless u make a mod with a fan blowing air in it from the side or somthing other than that u have to buy a kit for it special vga coolers or water cool get a vga block there it is from the cheapest to the most expensive i think lol 

i myself has jerry rigged a 120 mm fan just under it blowing air from the back outside the pci slots in through its own fan helps a bit cant beat the water cooling itll be my next buy though uhave it ur done with it all no overheating at all then


----------



## mshen10 (Jun 20, 2005)

lol thanks for the help. Im gonna try getting a fan in there. By the way,  should catalyst control be running at the same with ati tool?


----------

